# Bumper - plastic bracket Repair



## scouseman (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi, I recently notice the plastic bracket on the side of my bumper was starting to split, can anybody please recommend a suitable adhesive/method to repair it.
Any advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

scouseman said:


> Hi, I recently notice the plastic bracket on the side of my bumper was starting to split, can anybody please recommend a suitable adhesive/method to repair it.
> Any advice would be most appreciated.


You could get it plastic "welded" can be a bit hit and miss, but mainly motorbike shops are very good at it.

DIY had some success with commercial type super or epoxy glue.
Mostimes supported inside with glass fibre in epoxy 
Price the part up (if it's separate) and see what your options are.


----------



## scouseman (Jun 4, 2014)

Caledoniandream said:


> You could get it plastic "welded" can be a bit hit and miss, but mainly motorbike shops are very good at it.
> 
> DIY had some success with commercial type super or epoxy glue.
> Mostimes supported inside with glass fibre in an epoxy
> Price the part up (if it's separate) and see what your options are.


Unfortunately, the part is not sperate and it would mean replacing the whole bumper. My own opinion was probably that a good epoxy ( any recommendations?) and glass fibre is probably my best bet as the plastic bracket is very thin and could break again and it pretty much supports the whole bracket. Cheers


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Most epoxies don't stick very well to plastic. I would have a look around the bumper and see if you can find any markings to tell you exactly what type of plastic it is made of. I believe most modern cars have to have these on major parts to make recycling easier.

Once you know what it is you can find a suitable adhesive which doesn't just stick to the surface but eats into it physically bonding the piece together again.

I have a plastic welded which is basically a variable temperature soldering iron with a tip you can feed extra filler material through. Again you still need to know what it is to use the right filler for a lasting repair.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

I've fixed far worse on my bumper by plastic welding using nothing but a soldering iron. Details here https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5445391&postcount=29


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Has this been caused by a bump or knock? If not and it’s just happening ide go back to a dealer, looking at the manufacturer sticker it says 2016, so it’s under 2 years and could be a warranty issue.


----------



## scouseman (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks, guys, @Sunnyboi I will check out your post and the video, cheers.
It was a second-hand bumper so I doubt the dealer will take it back especially as it needs respraying.
The bumper is actually currently on the car so I have no way of getting the plastic code, I need to remove it again soon though, so it does not break off altogether.


----------

